# Massey Harris 30 wide front



## harris30 (Dec 27, 2011)

i have a wide front which i think is for my 30. i have never seen one like it and cant find it on the web. it is a massey harris ferguson so its later. it looks like it will fit it came from an auction with a 44 and a 30. the 30 looked like the narrow front was put on ater theybought it. the paint on wide front matched the 30 and the narrow didn't. the numers on it are like this.

CANADA
(MHF) MF
767790MI
*C60-unknown* 
i would like any and all info you can call at 815-482-8419. :usa:
-Josh


----------

